# Question to Cubase / TouschOSC Mac users



## antoniopandrade (Jul 22, 2013)

Have you guys experienced issues with the TouschOSC / TouchOSC Bridge along with Cubase? I'm having a very odd issue where the I'm trying to write CC1 / C11 data and Cubase receives it but does not record it. Meaning... it affects the libraries I'm trying to control, but the data itself does not get recorded within a midi track in Cubase.

I've just started using Cubase, so most settings are still in default. Recording works from keyboard and other midi devices, the only device with this issue is TouchOSC.

I'm sure there are users with similar configurations here, can anyone chime in with any thoughts about what might be going on?


----------



## antoniopandrade (Jul 22, 2013)

Figured out a work-around, just in case anyone is experiencing this issue. While I couldn't get it to work via the TouchOSC Bridge that Hexler provides, it works just fine if you create a network session on the OSX's Audio/Midi preferences and connect via CoreMidi, instead of the Bridge. Might be a Cubase bug, I've seen mention of it in other forums, but no solution as of yet.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 25, 2013)

antoniopandrade @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Figured out a work-around, just in case anyone is experiencing this issue. While I couldn't get it to work via the TouchOSC Bridge that Hexler provides, it works just fine if you create a network session on the OSX's Audio/Midi preferences and connect via CoreMidi, instead of the Bridge. Might be a Cubase bug, I've seen mention of it in other forums, but no solution as of yet.



I was about to set this up with Cubase and ran into the same issue. Do you mind going into further detail about how you actually got TouchOSC to work with Cubase? Also, it is "two way" meaning touchOSC not only can record into cubase, but it will spit midi data out from cubase back to touchOSC, right? 

I just basically want to create a few X-Y pads for CC control and what was plug-in-and-go in Logic & DP seems to be more of a challenge with Cubase. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------

